# Space for more.. In central Florida



## pixi14369 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, actually there is only one of me, so really anyone is welcome.  My aim is to find scorpions mainly.  Anything is possible ofcourse.  

If anyone lives in the central florida area... PM me.  

I would like to get a small group together to start a group, for collecting and photography..


----------

